# BBC Radio Interested in couples going abroad for treatment



## DiddleyDo (Jan 22, 2015)

We are working with BBC radio on a project to follow couples/individuals going abroad for treatment.

A national radio station in the UK is interested in following couples or individuals who are travelling abroad for treatment for a radio feature. This would involve pre-recorded and potential live radio interviews with the journalist wanting to travel with you at least once to interview along the way including interviewing the clinic involved.

The journalist in question had IVF herself and would like to help and inspire others going through this and to open up the discussion on fertility and why people choose to travel for treatment.

As with our other fertility journeys this will be handled in a sensitive manner and will of course respect your privacy on aspects of your treatment.

This is a great opportunity to help others who are going through or thinking of travelling for treatment.

We are looking for couples or individuals of any age from Hull, East Yorkshire and Northern Lincolnshire (places like Grimsby, Cleethorpes and S****horpe).

Email [email protected] with your name, contact number, the area you live and when you are travelling and we will pass this on.


----------

